# 2 female, worcester, worcestershire, uk. --ADOPTED



## ukmike (Jan 25, 2008)

Country:uk
State/Region:worcestershire
City/Town:worcester
Number of rats:2
Gender:female
Age(s):13 weeks
Name(s):Roxy and Rizzo ( not learnt yet so can be changed)
Colours:black hooded, pink eyed champagne hooded
Neutered:no
Reason for rehoming:cant get to handle
Temperament:very lively, always biting
Medical problems:?
Will the group be split:no got to be together
Transport available:no
Other:
URL of Pictures:
URL of Videos:
Preferred donation:

When we had these babies ( they still babies) we didnt expect the biting to contine after offering treats always to them to get their trust.My daughter had a very bad bite the other day and i think a better home is out there somewhere.with patience and alot more knowledge .
They come with their 3 tier home and accesories.No charge just a loving home.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: 2 female, worcester, worcestershire, uk.*

that is a shame this didn't work out for you

Sorry your daughter was injured.


----------



## ukmike (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: 2 female, worcester, worcestershire, uk.*

Found new home for babies.Thanks to all that read this post.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

*Re: 2 female, worcester, worcestershire, uk.*

wow, that was quick! congratulations!


----------

